# Cuocere vs. Cucinare



## ForzaMilan

cuocere o cucinare
Qual'e meglio?

Per favore, traducete la frase...
I use butter when I cook

Uso il burro quando cucino
o
Uso il burro quando cuoco?


----------



## f4bo

ForzaMilan said:


> cuocere o cucinare
> Qual'e meglio?
> 
> Per favore, traducete la frase...
> I use butter when I cook
> 
> Uso il burro quando cucino
> o
> Uso il burro quando cuoco?



Cucino, senza dubbio, pero' e' meglio se la poni in questo modo:

"Quando cucino uso il burro".


----------



## allyroma

ForzaMilan said:


> cuocere o cucinare
> Qual'e meglio?
> 
> Per favore, traducete la frase...
> I use butter when I cook
> 
> Uso il burro quando cucino
> o
> Uso il burro quando cuoco  ?


 i            t'wrong because it indicates the person who prepares the dish, the simple present  is "cuocio"

Anyway, cucinare refers to the steps of the preparation of a dish, while "cuocere" refers only to the step when you use oven (or other means) to cook.

Hope it's useful

Bye  

Ally


----------



## lsp

Forza, maybe this will help? Cuocere = to cook in the sense _to heat food_, as in recipe instructions like "far cuocere per circa 15/20 minuti..."


----------



## dylanG3893

What's the difference?
I think I may know, but I need confirmation.
Does *Cuocere* mean "To cook" like if a chicken is heating then "Il pollo sta cuocendo"?
And does "Cucinare" mean to cook like "to prepare a meal"?

Is there even any difference?


----------



## irene.acler

Yes, you're right, but "cucinare" can mean "to prepar a meal" and also "to cook" 
(see De Mauro dictionary if you want)
*cucinare*
1 preparare e cuocere le vivande: _c. un arrosto_, _c. alla piemontese_, _c. bene_, _mia madre non sa c._


----------



## dylanG3893

irene.acler said:


> Yes, you're right, but "cucinare" can mean "to prepar a meal" and also "to cook"
> (see De Mauro dictionary if you want)
> *cucinare*
> 1 preparare e cuocere le vivande: _c. un arrosto_, _c. alla piemontese_, _c. bene_, _mia madre non sa c._



A little tip: you wrote "prepar"; the correct way is "prepare". I don't know if you're trying to strip the verb of it's 'e' like we can in Italian (which can't be done) or just a silly mistake. Just a little correction.  
And thank's for your response.


----------



## lsp

dylang3893 said:


> A little tip: you wrote "prepar"; the correct way is "prepare". I don't know if you're trying to strip the verb of it's 'e' like we can in Italian (which can't be done) or just a silly mistake. Just a little correction.
> And thank's for your response.



One good tip deserves another. Its takes an apostrophe only when it means "it is"; no apostrophe here as it signifies possession. Thanks is plural; not possessive, so no apostrophe is needed


----------



## irene.acler

dylang3893 said:


> A little tip: you wrote "prepar"; the correct way is "prepare". I don't know if you're trying to strip the verb of it's 'e' like we can in Italian (which can't be done) or just a silly mistake. Just a little correction.
> And thank's for your response.



Thank you, it was just a silly mistake


----------



## femmejolie

dylang3893 said:


> What's the difference?
> I think I may know, but I need confirmation.
> Does *Cuocere* mean "To cook" like if a chicken is heating then "Il pollo sta cuocendo"?
> And does "Cucinare" mean to cook like "to prepare a meal"?
> 
> Is there even any difference?


 
Yep, 
"cucinare"--> Heat is not always needed for preparing a meal. 
"cuocere"--> Heat is needed for preparing a stew (sinonimo di bollire) 
"chup, chup, chup"

*Cucinare* la carne, cucinare al vapore
*Cuocere* l'arrosto, le patate, il brodo, la pasta, etc.

*Cuocere* comporta "calore", è un sinonimo di *"ebollizione" (boiling)*
Cucinare non sempre comporta "calore".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Just for my sake, is it wise to just use "Cucinare" for all aspects  ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alex_Murphy said:


> Just for my sake, is it wise to just use "Cucinare" for all aspects  ?



Not really...if you bake some bread, you don't "cucinare" it, but only "cuocere" it..


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Alex_Murphy said:


> Just for my sake, is it wise to just use "Cucinare" for all aspects ?


Molto spesso di sì, anche se non è proprio preciso, visto che "cucinare" indica un procedimento completo.
Se prendi una pizza surgelata e la metti in forno, "cucinare" è un po' troppo! "Sto cuocendo la pizza"! Se prendi pasta, pomodoro, mozzarella, origano, predisponi il tutto, ecc., e poi la metti in forno, *allora* puoi dire di aver cucinato una pizza!

Poi c'è "scaldare", se è qualcosa di già cotto, ma da riscaldare.
"Sto scaldando la pizza" (è già cotta, solo che è fredda)
"Ti scaldo la pasta di ieri sera?"
"Mi scalderesti l'arrosto?"
"Sto scaldando l'acqua per la pasta" (l'acqua non è da cuocere... you don't cook water...)
ecc.


----------



## femmejolie

Sì, non sempre bollono le cose.
Ad esempio, cuocere il pane in forno oppure i mattoni (non bollono, per quello che ne so), ma ci vuole un sacco di calore.
"Cucinare", a mio avviso, non sempre comporta calore e ha luogo in "cucina", non in un fornace o in un panificio.


----------



## Fitzgerald

Cuocere o cucinare?  what is the difference?


----------



## infinite sadness

Cuocere is "to bake", cucinare is "to cook".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Really?? I always never wanted to learn the difference because I thought there were so many different nuances and they half-meant the same thing!

Thanks IS.


----------



## infinite sadness

Era per semplificare, al fine di rendere comprensibile il concetto.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *Fitzgerald!*

The verbs "cuocere" and "cucinare" are generally synonymous; "to cook".

But if the verb "cuocere" is specified then it points out the way of cooking.

Examples:

"cuocere al forno" [bread, cake] = "to bake"; "cuocere arrostendo (arrostire)" [meat, potatoes] "to roast"; "cuocere alla griglia" [meat, fish] "to grill"; "cuocere in umido" [meat, fish] "to stew"; "cuocere al vapore" [vegetables] "to steam". 

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## federicoft

To sum it up: 'cuocere' is more specific than 'cucinare'.
The former refers to the action of heating food in a particular way, such as baking or boiling. The latter means generically 'to cook' or 'to do the cooking'. 

E.g.
_cuocere/cucinare l'arrosto_ -> to cook the roast. You are referring to the action of cooking a roast, so you can use both verbs.
_cucinare la cena _-> to cook the dinner. You are referring to the action of preparing the meal, not to actually heating food, so you should use cucinare.
_non cucino molto spesso_ -> I don't cook very often. Same as above.

Another fundamental difference is that 'cuocere' can be both transitive and intransitive, unlike 'cucinare' which can ben just transitive. So you can say 'sto cuocendo/cucinando l'arrosto' but just 'l'arrosto sta cuocendo'.


----------



## Ilex

Now I'm a bit confused. I thought 'cucinare' could be both transitive or intransitive and 'cuocere' was only transitive.


----------



## federicoft

Nope:
cuocere
cucinare


----------



## slsande

I think I understand from this conversation that _cucinare_ refers generally to preparing food by any method.

_Cuocere_ refers to the specific cooking of food in some form. 

My question is this - is there a difference between _cucinare _and _preparare_? Is it more appropriate to use one in one occasion or another?

Rosetta Stone, my tool for learning Italian, does not really distinguish. Are _cucinare_ and _preparare_ interchangeable?

Thanks!


----------



## DavideV

I think "preparare" is a little more general than "cucinare". For example, I tend to use "cucinare" to indicate the act of cooking a single meal and "preparare" for multiple dishes. Actually, I use "preparare" far way more than "cucinare" but just when it's clear that I'm talking about food.

If a friend of mine phones me and asks me "Ciao, cosa stai facendo?" I would reply "sto cucinando" or "sto preparando il pranzo/la cena". Saying "sto preparando" would be too vague.


----------



## slsande

Quella é informazione molto utili! Grazie!


----------



## Einstein

Ilex said:


> Now I'm a bit confused. I thought 'cucinare' could be both transitive or intransitive and 'cuocere' was only transitive.


That's what I thought too. You can say "mi piace cucinare" (no object), but if you say "mi piace cuocere", the response will be "ma cuocere cosa?"

Another reflection: "cuocere" refers to the passage from raw to undercooked to cooked (and also overcooked). "Cucinare" refers more to general work in the kitchen. I think you could say "cucinare" even for the preparation of a cold dish without applying heat. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Maki Kala

Buongiorno forum
Mi sembra che sia stato detto quasi tutto sulla differenza tra cuocere e cucinare (complimenti a tutti) ma mi sento di aggiungere ancora due piccole distinzioni per maggior chiarezza:
1 Cucinare si riferisce sempre a qualcosa che deve essere mangiato. Mentre non necessariamente cuocere implica qualcosa di commestibile. Ad esempio mi sembra che dei vasi di argilla possano essere cotti al forno (non ricordo di averne mai assaggiati).
2 Cucinare suggerisce un qualcosa di piu' complicato, complesso, articolato. Chi cucina del cibo lo fa' seguendo una ricetta, dedicandovi di solito tempo ed attenzione. Cucinare implica delle dosi, degli ingredienti, delle accortezze. Cucinare in un certo senso e' un'arte. Cuocere e' invece un gesto, un'azione e, anche quando si riferisce al cibo, da' di solito l'idea di piu' semplice, con meno passaggi, forse con un solo ingrediente. Credo che nessun italiano direbbe "Sto cuocendo gli gnocchi alla sorrentina" che prevedono ore di preparazione, diversi stadi di cottura e ingredient. Pero' potrebbe dire "Sto cuocendo la pasta", per indicare un qualcosa di meno impegnativo, piu' comune, generico, semplice, quotidiano. Qualcosa che puoi lasciare "incustodito" sul fuoco o nel forno e, senza troppe cure, dopo un po' e' pronto.


----------



## shardaneng

Maki Kala said:


> Buongiorno forum
> Mi sembra che sia stato detto quasi tutto sulla differenza tra cuocere e cucinare (complimenti a tutti) ma mi sento di aggiungere ancora due piccole distinzioni per maggior chiarezza:
> 1 Cucinare si riferisce sempre a qualcosa che deve essere mangiato. Mentre non necessariamente cuocere implica qualcosa di commestibile. Ad esempio mi sembra che dei vasi di argilla possano essere cotti al forno (non ricordo di averne mai assaggiati).
> 2 Cucinare suggerisce un qualcosa di piu' complicato, complesso, articolato. Chi cucina del cibo lo fa' seguendo una ricetta, dedicandovi di solito tempo ed attenzione. Cucinare implica delle dosi, degli ingredienti, delle accortezze. Cucinare in un certo senso e' un'arte. Cuocere e' invece un gesto, un'azione e, anche quando si riferisce al cibo, da' di solito l'idea di piu' semplice, con meno passaggi, forse con un solo ingrediente. Credo che nessun italiano direbbe "Sto cuocendo gli gnocchi alla sorrentina" che prevedono ore di preparazione, diversi stadi di cottura e ingredient. Pero' potrebbe dire "Sto cuocendo la pasta", per indicare un qualcosa di meno impegnativo, piu' comune, generico, semplice, quotidiano. Qualcosa che puoi lasciare "incustodito" sul fuoco o nel forno e, senza troppe cure, dopo un po' e' pronto.



Non a caso la terra*cotta* altro non è che (da definizione): argilla modellata e cotta nella fornace


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciao E!



Einstein said:


> That's what I thought too. You can say "mi piace cucinare" (no object) *only transitive,* but if you say "mi piace cuocere"* transitive and intransitive*, the response will be "ma cuocere cosa?" _This because hearing someone who says "mi piace cuocere" it's quite unusual, given that "cucinare" may be a pleasure, but "cuocere" refers expressely to the relationship between the object and the heat/fire/whatever that "cuoce" the object. Children often say" mi piace cuocere" as "cucinare" it's more complicate. The only case (if I remember) where it is quite common to use "cuocere" is when referring to the fireplace/bbq, "Mi piace cuocere le salsicce alla griglia" . _
> 
> I think you could say "cucinare" even for the preparation of a cold dish without applying heat. Can anyone confirm? If you avoid specifications you can use "cucinare" ("Cosa fai?" - "Sto cucinando!" - "Cosa cucini di buono?" - "Antipasto di bruschette, cannelloni e arrosto") but *if you cleraly refer to a cold dish* you must use "*preparare"* ("Sto _cucinando_ il tonno con cipolle" "Sto *preparando* il tonno con cipolle" "Sto _cucinando_ le bruschette  "Sto *preparando* le brushcette"



Said that, there are people who say "Sto cucinando il tonno con cipolle" or "Sto cucinando le bruschette" but in my view it is completely wrong, and probably language purists think the same...

HTH


----------



## infinite sadness

In effetti, "cucinare un piatto freddo" è un po' anomala come frase. E' molto meglio dire "preparare un piatto freddo".


----------



## Einstein

> You can say "mi piace cucinare" (no object) *only transitive,* but if you say "mi piace cuocere"* transitive and intransitive*


Non mi hai convinto! Come si definiscono transitivo e intransitivo? Per me un verbo prettamente transitivo non ha senso se non è accompagnato da un complemento oggetto. Per esempio non si può dire "sto portando" se non si specifica l'oggetto di questa attività. Invece mangiare può essere transitivo ("non mangio carne") o intransitivo ("mangio all'una"). Secondo questo schema, cucinare (con o senza complemento oggetto) sarebbe sia transitivo che intransitivo, mentre cuocere è normalmente accompagnato dal complemento oggetto ed è quindi solo transitivo.
Non è questa la distinzione? Ci sono altri criteri?

Per il resto, sui piatti freddi accetto quello che dici.


----------



## Lorena1970

Forse bisognerebbe aprire un thread nel Solo Italiano...?
In genere è transitivo qualsiasi verbo che può essere seguito dalla domanda "chi?" e "che cosa?". Quindi anche portare è transitivo.
E' intransitivo un verbo che non regge un complemento diretto (nuoto NEL mare, cammino SUL marciapiede etc.)
Ma ci sono delle eccezioni e non sono molto ferrata.....
CUCINARE è definito intransitivo, ma a questo punto sono dubbiosa anche io perché non mi torna...

(Nel frattempo ho chiesto alla Crusca...)


----------

